# How can I clean this up?



## ant1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Trying to bring the shine back to the metal writing on the cam cover in the pic.

Tried metal polish but it needs something else.

Any thoughts?


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

You mean so it matches the "DOHC 16 valve"?

A Dremel polishing head?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Fine grade sandpaper on a block.


----------



## ant1 (Mar 2, 2008)

Sorry I meant to clean the writing up "DOHC 16V"


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

How about heat resistant paint, you could paint the letters in.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Def fine grade paper on a cork block.


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

ant1 said:


> Sorry I meant to clean the writing up "DOHC 16V"


Yeah i know, wrap some wet n dry around a piece of wood that is a tad wider than the letters and half the length of the area you want to sand, you can do this wet or dry.
hth


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

This stuff might do the job

http://www.raceglaze.co.uk/car-care...ace-glaze-alubright-aluminium-engine-cleaner/


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

2000 grit wet and dry on a block then followed by some autosol or the like to bring up the shine.

But on doing this you will either need to keep on it or somehow coat it or lacquer it as naked ally will go dull again...


----------

